# Does the dog really want to be petted?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

A friend on Facebook posted this video:






I thought it was good and easy to understand.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very interesting!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good one Sheri, yeah I've seen that one , but it's a good one for sure. Very important stuff . Sometimes we punish them when we want to reward them Watch the pats over the head, them are the dangerous ones, a lot of dogs don't like them.Scratches Under the chin or chest is best.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great video! Dexter does this a lot (more petting, rubbing, and stuff), he is my yes Hav.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Great video. I will have to show the kids too.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody does this too, quite forcefully actually. He woke me up this morning butting his head under my hand and arm trying to wake me up for pets! It made me laugh and immediately think of this thread! 

The odd thing is, he will back away when the hand comes at his head, but once I am rubbing/petting his head, then he head butts me if I stop.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't tell what Fred wants....what do you guys think? What signals is he giving me? He is hard to read


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, oh no, he SURELY doesn't want you to pet him MORE... ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Rats, Linda, your video "is currently unavailable." ?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, try it now. I was messing with the settings.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Haha! That looks like Tucker does! Freddie doesn't make you guess, does he? ;-D


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I can't tell what Fred wants....what do you guys think? What signals is he giving me? He is hard to read


Freddie is definitely liking it. Not a great video lol ,but he's moving forward and placing his paws up for more. BTW Fred hasn't answered Molly's Valentine request.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Haha! That looks like Tucker does! Freddie doesn't make you guess, does he? ;-D


Nope! He is my affectionate one. If I lie down on the bed or even to do sit ups, he immediately climbs on my chest and lies down flat on me. Its so cute. He demands my attention several times a day. I love it!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Hah. My Hav isn't subtle at all. He tries to do a full body leg hug if I come home and try to take him for a walk without sufficiently saying hello! with lots of pets for him. So many headbuts and the paws on the arm asking for more. I feel like I can't possible give him enough love.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

McGee is a yes, Abby a no! (unless it's on HER terms!)


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, here's my question, when is enough? my male anatolian, he's like a stalker boyfriend. love love love on me!!!!! he never ever gets enough. 

whereas Ollie, he's subtle and more independent.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is a really great video for kids! I wish they had one like back when Gucci was a puppy about "does your dog really want to be picked up by young children?"...ound: 

Gucci is generally more of a 'yes' type , but I have seen her say no a few times.


----------

